# Screen upside down



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a Humminbird 981c and Saterday morning it was fine as we were fishing I looked at the screen and it was upside down and backward. I was trying to figure it out but with every thing backward I did not get it. I tried turning it off and unpluging stuff that did not work as well, any ideas?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rusty, I did a few searches for the symptoms but found nothing so far, ill keep looking but suggest a call to HB tech support

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Another search yielded this: 
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=7204.0

basically suggest , after restoring defaults, to contact Tech Support 

Salmonid


----------

